# new pics of the petty and buddy baker race sets coming out.



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here you go,


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Hittman101 said:


> OMG!!! That is awesome!!!


What Hittman said. Might break down and get this one. For the kids you understand.

Dave


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Mopar or no car...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have no need whatsoever for more track, I have boxes and boxes in the basement. And I have original AFX Chargers and Roadrunners in nice shape in various colors.

So why am I DYING to pick up one of these sets?  This is probably the coolest-looking set box art I have seen from AW. It pushes all my buttons. The only other set I can think of that came close for me is the Concept Camaro vs. Concept Challenger set with the mirror-finish cars. That box illustration was a dead ringer for early Tycopro stuff, and I loved it. This is awesome and kinda retro without being a copy of anything. Very cool, AW. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad they are using the see through window!!! At least you'll know the cars are in the set, especially sets that have been brought back to Hobby Lobby after the cars had been removed!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We need a like button...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*new pics of the petty and buddy baker race sets coming out...

3 words.....
Four - lane - sets.
*


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool!!! I agree with DLW "FOUR LANE SETS!" How about a Petty, Baker, Allison, Pearson 4 lane set? 

I'll certainly need to buy these cars, I don't need any more track, but I'd probably have to buy a 4 lane set like the above. 

Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with Rick. 

I have no need for another set but this is a must have for sure!!!!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Glad they are using the see through window!!! At least you'll know the cars are in the set, especially sets that have been brought back to Hobby Lobby after the cars had been removed!!! RM


lol!!!! too true...


----------

